# Exterior Faux Finish?



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

Im starting to see a few New residential/commercial exteriors with what looks like a smooth plaster/concrete wall that has a look like it has years of dirt/grim running down the sides in lines. 

Does anyone know how to do this and could explain the process/materials used to create this look? I don't even know what this is called? thanks

Attached is a photo that describes what Im talking about. I could not find any pictures of exterior walls with this finish on the web.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Wrong photo?


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

Its the right photo! I said that i could not find a photo on the web of an exterior that has this finish, so i found a roof that looks almost exactly what im describing and starting to see on New exterior walls. Sorry, if anyone has a better pic please post it. thanks


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

From the description, the most likely reason is a thing called 'lime bloom'. The lime in the concrete 'seeps' out and gives that effect. It's usually more noticeable on coloured concrete walls, particularly sand coloured ones. It does eventually go away. Maybe a year or two.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Why would you desire that look?


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

The reason why people want this look is to give a new building a older look like it has been there for years! 

It doesn't look bad when you use the right colors and moderation of the weathered look. There are a few New homes and shopping strips with this look. The style they are going for is a French/Old World Look. 

Back to my Question is I wonder what the technique and material they are using to create this look?

All i could think of is a watered down water base glaze in a spray bottle, then just hold the sprayer at the top in pre determined areas and let it naturally run to the ground, then go back over the glaze with a water hose to smooth everything out.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

I watched a painter transform houses in village a couple of miles away from me into a 1920's look for a TV series.. They painted the walls with regular paint and then had thin black/dark paint (2 or 3 different shades iirc) of matt emulsion (latex) in a spray bottle like you mentioned. They sprayed the walls with the stuff and then went over it gently with a water hose.

Here's a link to some of what they did. Look at the house to the left of the bus. There was some excellent paint effects done for that series. I was fortunate enough to be working on a remodel in the village when they were doing it and picked up a few tips along the way.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

I was thinking about this at work today trying to remember the exact method used. The thinned (watery) paint was put into containers like the one below. Thinking back, I can't really recall now if it was a water hose to finish it off or not. I seem to remember him using clear water in the same kind of sprayer. He actually offered me some subbing work on the project at the time but I was too busy.

Edit: Forgot the piccy :hammer:


----------



## Ax Man (Feb 5, 2009)

Look into an acid based concrete stain, sometimes called semi-transparent concrete stains. These react with the salts in the concrete, like muratic acid, only they have some color to them as well.


----------



## HeadHoncho (Apr 17, 2007)

Finally found a picture


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

gcajnr21 said:


> Finally found a picture


That looks like the buildings they sprayed with the thinned paint before they went over with clear water. Maybe they just used the paint.

Tbh I think that looks total [email protected] I can't think why they would want to do that on new construction.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

gcajnr21 said:


> Finally found a picture


I have seen that before in our 6 mil and up homes. I'd have to say if they meant to do that on that building it looks like a train wreck. We did some white wash smooth walls that is similar. it looked like and old weathered ship. We did a 100% acrylic medium-build coating with elastomeric properties that has a low sheen finish as a base coat. Then we took a 100% acrylic flat white paint and thinned it 2 gal water to 1 gal paint. We rolled it on, but on the finale pass we had another roller locked so it wouldn't roll, with a 1" nap and went from top to bottom sliding it in stead of rolling it. It turned out good, I didnt like the look but the costumers loved it. 
If I get a chance I'll take some pics for you. We have another house down the street of that look your looking for.


----------

